# Owl Season!



## Raymond J Barlow

Its almost winter again and the Owls are back! Here are some of my Owl pictures from previous winters. 
Nikon D300 ,Nikkor 200-400mm f/4G ED-IF AF-S VR 

1. Northern Saw-whet Owl





1/125 sec f/4.5 at 60mm ISO250

2. Barred Owl in snow




1/250sec f/5.6 at 300mm ISO200

3. Snowy Owl in the snow




1/1250 sec 	f/5.6 at 400mm ISO200

4. Great Horned Owl




1/200 sec f/5.6 at 380mm ISO250

5. 2 Short-eared Owls Hunting




1/125 sec f/7.1 at 550mm ISO200

6. Long-eared Owl




1/160 sec f/4 at 400mm ISO320

7. Northern Hawk Owl dive




1/2500 sec f/4 at 400mm ISO500

Please visit my homepage: Raymond Barlow Photography Workshops and Tours Homepage
Thanks to all. Take care.


----------



## BastiaanImages

Great shots of amazing animals.

Sadly almost no owls here in The Netherlands 
Or they play hard to get


----------



## SCraig

Those are absolutely beautiful shots.  Great shots of beautiful birds and backgrounds.  What more could one ask for?


----------



## GeorgieGirl

Aren't they something!!!


----------



## Aloicious

excellent! #1 and #3 are my favorite, but they're all great. there are supposed to be owls out in my areas, but I never see them


----------



## Raymond J Barlow

Thanks for all the great comments! Appreciate it! Its the same here. They are hard to find now. These pictures were taken few winters ago, and I wish I'd get to see them in the wild again.


----------



## Miladymimi

OHHHH MY!    Beautiful!  Thanks so much for sharing those


----------



## cgipson1

Wonderful shots! Love #1.. those eyes!


----------



## Omofo

#3 is incredible


----------



## matt hkd

#3 is awesome


----------



## Art Photographers

Outstanding!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow

thanks!!


----------



## Xyttik

Beautiful images. I particularly like 2 & 3.
You are lucky to live somewhere you can photograph such beautiful birds


----------



## mwcfarms

I swear I am going to get a decent one this winter. I think I need to buy something with a bit more reach. I do enjoy nature photography. Thanks for sharing these images they are lovely.


----------



## TwoTwoLeft

I cant believe no one has said it so I'm going to...

Those are some GREAT looking hooters! :lmao:

#7 is AWESOME!


----------



## klbphotography

Number 3 is awesome! Excellent composition


----------



## OregonT3i

Great shots!!! I love owls. They are fascinating animals. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bazooka

#3 is stunning.  Excellent work.


----------

